# fun with holgaroid :)



## Marm (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Meysha (Aug 23, 2005)

Ahhh is this the polaroid back you can get for the Holgas? Very cool. i like the double exposure thing you've got happening here. It looks especially good on the second one with the feet.


----------



## terri (Aug 23, 2005)

Nice work! :thumbup: 

These look very cool.


----------



## Marm (Aug 23, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Ahhh is this the polaroid back you can get for the Holgas? Very cool. i like the double exposure thing you've got happening here. It looks especially good on the second one with the feet.



yeah, it's the back for the holga, very fun   And it's the holga with the different colored flash thingy which makes for fun experimentation :thumbup:


----------

